# Acrylic Tank Crazing



## Pfish (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently found some crazing on my 60 gal. acrylic tank. It's about 15 years old. Been doing some research online about crazing and frankly I am not sure how critical this is. Have found mixed opinions. I'm including a few photos hoping you guys can give a good estimate on wether I need to discard, repair, or it's nothing major.

The crazing is on the lower back panel near the right corner, but not touching the rounded corner or bottom of tank. There are a couple of crazing areas next to each other encompassing about 4 x 5 inches each.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

We have had two acrylic tanks. Both 75G tanks. One of them was built with a thinner acrylic and actually bowed a little when filled but I never saw crazing on it. The other has thicker acrylic and is currently a saltwater setup. It shows slight crazing in the corner areas.

My concern on your tank is the fact that crazing is occurring in the same area of the tank and seems pretty concentrated. Crazing CAN lead to problems (I've read about leaking and almost collapses). From what I have read, crazing cannot be repaired. Will your tank leak or collapse? The answer is maybe. You need to go with your gut feeling on this. I'd watch it a while and see if the crazes are deepening or spreading. If I saw that...I'd replace it.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

At this point, I see no need for immediate action. As pointed out, watch for spreading.


----------



## Pfish (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you both for your good advice, I will observe it carefully. Since it's in the lower back of the tank and mostly covered from view by tank decor, I don't know how long its gone unnoticed. I actually did not realize the extent of it until I took these photos to post here, since most of it is not visible from the front and some can only be viewed at an angle. Thanks again.


----------

